# Fira KIDDED finally!!



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Need something to keep myself busy while I wait for my last 3 to go.

I've got

Fira bred to Brigadoon - Fira is skirted, horned, gold eyes out of a long haired buck and Brig is polled, blue eyed, long haired with furnishings out of both long haired sire/dam.
















Shyna is bred to Laredo. Both tri-colored and brown eyed. Shyna has some long coat in her background. Laredo is out of a MCH Silky buck and has a great coat and furnishings.
















Addy is bred to Laredo. Both tri-colored. Addy has skirting, brown eyes.
















Fira's due date is March 28th. Addy and Shyna are due by the end of the month. I checked them this afternoon (Friday the 18th). All 3 girls have ligaments that are starting to get a little mushy. Addy has quite a bag on her. She's even doing the cowboy walk (more pronounced since she is a fainter) and has been slightly gaping open for over a week now. She is also hollowed out a big. Shyna looked like she had a bit of discharge and is pretty loosy back there and Fira had a fair amount of yellow/orangeish discharge. Shyna is huge. Fira and Addy are not but Fira tends to carry low.

I'm nervous because we had a rough birth with Fira in 2009 and lost both babies. This is her first breeding since. Addy and Shyna are FF.

Anyone wanna play and guess who will go first, how many babies, sexes and colors? So far this year, Brig has thrown a buckling from one doe, and buckling/doelings twins out of another (all b&w because they were b&w does, bucks blue eyed, doe brown eyed). Laredo has thrown 3 single bucklings (b&w with blue eyes out of a b&w blue eyed doe, tri-colored with blue eyes out of a tri-colored marbled eye doe, tricolored with bright blue eyes out of a tricolored blue eyed doe).

I'll make a photo collage or something fun for whomever has the closest guess


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....my last 3 to go with CONTEST *

No changes today. Softer ligs and they look uncomfortable but nothing that screams we are having kids soon. I think next weekend. Sunday I'm supposed to go out of town so I'm sure that someone will decided to kid that day!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....my last 3 to go with CONTEST *

Yesterday's check:

Fira's ligs stiffened up a little, Addy looks the same (miserable), and Shyna's ligs seemed looser, but not softer.

I think I will try to take pictures of everyone tomorrow when I'm out there.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....my last 3 to go with CONTEST *

Preggy pictures.

Addy - no big changes today

























Fira - looks like she dropped a bit today and her udder is a little fuller, ligs a little softer

























Shyna - udder is finally starting to fill a little, no other changes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....my last 3 to go...added PREGGY *

Some of them are so big.....happy kidding...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....Shyna & Addy KIDDED!*

So we got a huge snow storm yesterday so of course goat kidding time! Shyna kidded a single girl without a problem just after 5pm. And then Addy decided to keep me up and in the freezing snow waiting for her to kid. After a long labor and no progress past the bubble, I ended up pulling a large buckling kid. He was a little slow to start and having trouble nursing. This morning I went to check on him and Shyna has adopted him and he's nursing well off her, lol. I will keep an eye on the situation, but maybe Shyna will just have twins now 

Adding pictures on the announcement page...

Checked Fira while I was up there. I can't reach around her tail head, but her ligs are just barely there. Crossing my fingers that tomorrow may be the day although it would be better to wait for the nicer weather coming monday on her due date!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....Shyna & Addy KIDDED!*

wow! congrats! would love to see pics!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, Addy, and Shyna....Shyna & Addy KIDDED!*

Here are a couple pics of the babies



So, Fira was acting a little "off" tonight. She wouldn't even let me near her. Watched her for a while and noticed her stretching a couple times. Cross your fingers for me that she goes tomorrow. I'm supposed to drive to California on Sunday and would be gone all day!! so she can't go on Sunday!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Only Fira to go and I swear I'm getting an ulcer...*

Last doe left for the season and of course it has to be Fira who had the horrible first birth in 09. Lost both kids and almost lost her. It was awful.

So I'm super stressed. Her official due date is tomorrow, but she's been acting strange for a couple days now. Yesterday, couldn't really feel her ligs. Today, they are back. She has dropped even more today. She's been laying in the barn a lot which is totally unlike her (she hardly lays down at all). She's been pooping and peeing a ton this afternoon. Her wether buddy Tubby has been by her side constantly. Her udder isn't very big yet though.

If it were any other doe, I could be somewhat patient, but I'm stressed and nervous that waiting on her only is about killing me, lol.

I was hoping for today. Tomorrow I have the kids by myself in the morning and then I have to go to work in the afternoon. SAme with the rest of the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Only Fira to go and I swear I'm getting an ulcer...*

Aww...they are cute....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, day 152??...more discharge*

Check today. Fira was acting normal. Lots of yellow/brownish colored discharge today. Ligaments are there but are farther up on her back and softer?? Walking stiffly today. Udder a tad bit larger.

Tried to feel babies, but she wasn't cooperating. Think I felt a few bumps. I actually sat and watched her sleep for like 45 minutes trying to will her into labor :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira, day 152...more discharge*

:hug: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fira, day 152...more discharge*

What pretty goats!!

Adorable babies too...hope that Fira goes soon with healthy happy twins! :hug:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, day 153...still no babies with gross pics added, l*

Day 153. She is acting normal but has lost a lot more mucous plug? No noticeable difference in ligs or udder since yesterday. She is so wild right now. She doesn't want me within 10 feet of her. No babies yet...here are a couple pics. The plug pic is gross, sorry, but I wanted to verify that is what she is losing?

She wouldn't let me take pics, lol. What a brat









Back pic, you can see the goo on her









And the goo, lol. Can't believe I actually took a picture of it  This was one of many chunks stuck to her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fira, day 153...still no babies with gross pics added, l*

congrats on the other kids -- did Shayna still adopt the other kid?

as to the plug -- some does are just prone to more mucus discharge before kidding, its nothing alarming.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, day 153...still no babies with gross pics added, l*

Thanks Stacey-

Shyna has semi adopted little Storm, lol. He sleeps with Shyna and her baby Cora and tends to hang around them more often than not. Occasionally I see him trying to nurse off Shyna, but Addy has been nursing him/cleaning him etc now that she is feeling better  He gravitates between the 2.

I was only worried about Fira as her discharge prior to all the goop picture had been darker reddish/orange. A color I hadn't seen before. Then she had some thick amber looking discharge which I was worried was amniotic fluid but now I think was just part of the plug. I'm just paranoid because it's Fira, lol. Trying to take a deep breath this morning 

It's hard because we had to move into the city temporarily, so my goats are being boarded at a property that is 20 minutes from me. I've got 3 little kiddos so I have to somewhat rely on the lady boarding them and daily checks to know what's going on with the girls and kidding instead of just looking out my window. Hopefully the last time this ever has to happen because it's WAY too stressful. We are house shopping starting now. Yay!

Thanks for all the advice and help. Hopefully I'll have some healthy new kids to share soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira, day 154...still no babies with gross pics added, l*

I agree with Stacey...it is normal.... :wink:



> Shyna has semi adopted little Storm,


 Aww...that is so cool...the kid has it made.. with 2 momma's...congrats... :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira, day 154...still no babies with gross pics added, l*

Hmmm did she have much of an udder her last delivery? She doesn't look to be filling much yet? She can lose her plug 3 weeks before delivery...do you think she may be due later? Then again you mentioned her ligs have been really softening so maybe she is due anytime?? Figures the one doe you need to go "by the book" for your sanity's sake is the one being the most difficult! LOL Does code of honor I guess!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, day 155 or not...new pics added*

Well, day 155 or maybe not. Nothing much new. Her udder looks a bit fuller. I took a picture but she has so much hair back there and doesn't want me behind her so it's not very good. She has more udder than appears in the pic.

Her ligs are still there but loose. I'm sort of feeling like I have some more time. Dunno. She does seem to be getting bigger/wider although she had been eating so it could just be from that.

Front









Side









Top









Bad udder picture, lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira, day 155 or not...new pics added*

she is big.....babies soon..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Fira, day 155 or not...new pics added*

She sure is a pretty girl! I can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira, day 156 or not...new pics added*

Thanks...I think she's a beautiful goat but I'm biased. I'm really looking forward to her hopefully healthy, hopefully twins, hopefully girls, lol. I'll take whatever though as long as it/they are healthy!!

So, day 156 and she looked like she hollowed out a little more. Ligs felt a little softer (hard to find at first) but they were really soft last week and then came back so with her, I'm not trusting any signs.

So, now she's either really overdue or her next cycle due date would be April 15-18th I think which would be a while still. Should be really interesting to see when she finally has them. Any guesses?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira, day 156 or not...new pics added*

:hug:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

I have had Influenza for the past 5 days so thank goodness Fira did not have babies, lol. Today she is looking a lot more sunken in and her udder is easily visible so has been filling more. Should be due this weekend. We'll see what happens...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

I hope you feel better!! I know how miserable it is to be sick and wait on babies...maybe Fira will wait til you are 100%


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

Feel better soon! Wouldn't it be nice if you get to the property one of these days and she has a cute set of twin doelings bouncing around her???? :angel2: I think she will be OK this time...she's bred to a much smaller buck. :hug:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

Jess, with any other doe, I'm desperate to be in there with the action, but with Fira, that would be the biggest blessing!!! I hope things go fine this time. I've just been worried because of the dates, and the weird discharge and her weird behavior (oh and my paranoia probably plays a part, lol).

Did I mention we signed the counteroffer the bank sent us so we may have our new house? To add to all the excitement and stress! So no more silliness next year. I will have breeding dates and when kidding rolls around, I'll be watching from my window or a camera, not creeping in my truck. Yay! :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*



jglfainters said:


> Jess, with any other doe, I'm desperate to be in there with the action, but with Fira, that would be the biggest blessing!!! I hope things go fine this time. I've just been worried because of the dates, and the weird discharge and her weird behavior (oh and my paranoia probably plays a part, lol).
> 
> Did I mention we signed the counteroffer the bank sent us so we may have our new house? To add to all the excitement and stress! So no more silliness next year. I will have breeding dates and when kidding rolls around, I'll be watching from my window or a camera, not creeping in my truck. Yay! :leap:


So exciting... can't wait to see your new place! You'll have to send me lots of pics.  It will be so great to not have to drive back and forth every day. We only did that for 2 weeks when we moved and it sucked.

I'm afraid to go outside now at our new place....it finally warmed up 2 days ago...we've had to kill 2 Mojave Green Rattlesnakes in 2 days both in the goat pens, the 2nd one (yesterday) bit me... went through my boot, left a hole in my pants but by the grace of God...did not get the skin on my shin. It hit the top of my boot...one fang slit is only 1 cm away from missing the boot entirely and just getting my leg. SSOO scary...trying to brave up to go outside and feed...but finding 1 a day has gotten unnerving..especially since they blend in so well... I CAN'T see them.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

wow that's scary! so glad there are no snakes in Ireland *shudders*

LW


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

OMG Jess! I would be so freaked out. Especially having kiddos, and goats, and dogs too to worry about getting bitten.

You are braver than me, cause I know Justin would be feeding this AM!!!! Prayers that you don't run into any more!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

LOL...yeah Todd fed for me last night. LOL...I just couldn't, I've had nightmares about snakes for 2 nights now. Not my first experience with poisonous snakes (by far) but definitely the first time I've been bit. Both times in the KIDDING area too....ugh. It's freezing cold and windy as heck outside today....I've never been happier about the weather being like this! I missed my goaties yesterday.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

Still can't wait to see those bouncing doelings I know Firas hiding in there!!!!  Soon, SOON! How is her udder looking today?

What day did she go into labor on last time? Wasn't she early? (I can't remember the specifics)


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*

Udder looks the same, but she has dropped a little more. She was also friendly again today which is not normal. I think she'll wait until the weekend. I can't find my records from last time, and my memory totally centers around the bad part of the kidding. I think she went early though. The babies were really small.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira still hasn't kidded...new day count should be 143-1*



jglfainters said:


> Udder looks the same, but she has dropped a little more. She was also friendly again today which is not normal. I think she'll wait until the weekend. I can't find my records from last time, and my memory totally centers around the bad part of the kidding. I think she went early though. The babies were really small.


yeah for some reason I seem to think you had mentioned they were a bit early...but I couldn't remember for sure. Well, hopefully babies this weekend! Perfect weather for them thats for sure!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Fira lost ligs but I can't feel babies and I'm worried..*

So I couldn't find her ligs this morning. No signs of labor but I'm hoping the ligs mean she's going soon. She's def. bagged up more. I tried to feel her babies. I can feel their bodies, but no movement which has me worried because of the previous strange discharge. Am I overreacting or should I be worried that I can't feel anything moving in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fira lost ligs but I can't feel babies and I'm worried..*

Sometimes.. you can feel in the wrong area...there has been times when I tried and tried to feel a kid kick or move and I felt nothing....but the Doe kidded healthy alive babies... :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Fira lost ligs but I can't feel babies and I'm worried..*

Its been my experience that they don't move around much when the does has lost her ligs and is entering labor.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Fira lost ligs but I can't feel babies and I'm worried..*

The babies usually stop moving as the doe goes into labor.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Fira lost ligs but I can't feel babies and I'm worried..*

Yes, I third that....the babies will usually slow down or stop moving altogether when momma is in labor....no room in that birth canal!!!!  Hopefully all is going well and those 2 precious doelings will be here soon!!!!!! ray:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm dumb that I didn't think of that, lol. I've just been so worried about her with the stillborn babies last time. Anyway, no more worries as the babies are here!

I missed it (which is actually probably for the best since I was so stressed and was bound to stress her out during labor). Fira has 2 healthy kids. 1 large buckling and 1 tiny doeling. Both looked good. I gave selenium gel and sat with them for a few hours. The little girl is super cuddly and my daughter Lily is already totally in love with her. that poor little goat got lots of wet sloppy kisses.

I will post pictures shortly. Gotta get them off my camera.

Jess, the little girl has a lot of hair already. She pretty much has little bangs. I'm so excited to see her grow. Brig has really impressed me with his furry little babies. I think I'm going to give him more girls next year. You would be impressed with your granddaughters coat. Little Sonny has got a lot of long hair coming in!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics! :wink:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is one picture. I'll post more with the story on the Birth Announcement page!

The little girl is on the left and the boy is on the right. (Zanna and Drake)


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww! They are cute as can be. So glad for you that all went well and was worry free. Congratulations on your new babies! :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great! And those are really neat names.

Jan


----------

